
iXsystems Starts De-Emphasizing FreeBSD for TrueNAS Scale Out Project - ksec
https://www.servethehome.com/ixsystems-starts-de-emphasizing-freebsd-for-truenas-scale-out-project/
======
ksec
Whatsapp, Juniper Network, Netgate and now iXsystems. While FreeBSD won't die
anytime soon. Its usage and resources is definitely shrinking.

